# Bolney thanks - and Pictures



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Before I post my pictures up I'd like to thank everyone who came along to Bolney today and helped make it the most successful Bolney yet. There was no count on the cars, but we stretched further either side of the pub on the old A23 than ever before. 

The weather was stunning (my burnt head is proof of that !) and the cars were sensational.

Thankyou to Glen and Andy for bringing the D1GB and Timeattack stuff along (I never got to meet Andy so couldn't didn't get to thank you in person). The stand looked absolutely superb and helped take Bolney on to the "next level". 

Thanks to Lex for working his ass off to help me get the meet organised. And to Jae for helping organise the carpark.

Now the pictures (of which there are LOTS). I took 105 pictures and have only taken a handful out ... so it may take a while (and hopefully photobucket won't whinge !) .....

















































































































































More .......


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*part 2 ......*























































Glad I waxed mine recently ....




































































































More .....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Part 3 .....*












































































































































































More .....


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

*Part 4 .....*



































































































































































That'll do - i'm fed-up cutting and pasting !!


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

COOL! I have to get my ass down to there next year!!!











Fletch Was obviously there


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

chuffed to bits with the turnout 

biggest free jap meet in europe ? 

So many tasty cars and no rice 

Lex


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Congratualtions on what looks like a superb meet. The standard of cars present looks awesome. Well done indeed to all concerned!


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

gutted i missed this looks frigin mad:smokin:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

amazing - now that is what you call a meet !!!!


----------



## Bubble (Oct 3, 2003)

Cracking turnout judging by the pics, I will try and make it next year


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

How do you do it Daz?
crackin' weather again:smokin: 
I struggled to get my grass cut today. Kept bloody raining and then sun shining. Got it done eventually.
The gods must look down on Bolney


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Bubble said:


> Cracking turnout judging by the pics, I will try and make it next year


We reckon there were circa 700 cars.  

Dave - we were very lucky with the weather this year (as it chucked it down last year). When I was driving to the meet the roads were soaked and the sky was very grey - so I was expecting a wet day. After 20 minutes or so of being there it all cleared and we had bright sunshine all day. So the weather made up for last years down pour ! :smokin:


----------



## geeb (Dec 30, 2002)

What a fantastic day and thanks to all involved in getting it organised -- again.
Nice to catch-up with some faces I haven't seen for some while
cheers
Graham


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Excellent day out as always :smokin: 

Well done to Daz and everyone involved in the organisation, And thanks to Lex for letting me park in the main car park.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Well done guys, glad the weather stayed good   Excellent pics  

Best regards Alan


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

wow great pics daz again!

your car is looking great very nice job on the waxing:smokin:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

great pics, I particularly like the Nur coloured R32.


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

Man that look's like one hell of a meet. Absolutley stunning car's.
Will have to go next year...


----------



## Jez200 (Oct 6, 2002)

Great meet! Very well organised too 

Heres some more pics! 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v124/Jeremy200/Bolney 06/?start=all


----------



## canker (Jan 12, 2003)

MADsteve said:


> great pics, I particularly like the Nur coloured R32.


Thanks for the compliment Steve.It was alot cleaner when I left home but 100+miles of motorway made it look like I`d been ralling


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

red evo and black supra are the tits!
Got them in high res?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

There's a good write-up on the TimeAttack website :

http://www.timeattack.co.uk/bolney.asp


----------

